# Accuracy.and TRIPLETS!!!!!!!!!!Fluffy photos pg. 7



## oakmarsh nigerians (Apr 8, 2011)

http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l538/Oakmarsh/Accuracyside4811.jpg

http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l538/Oakmarsh/Accuracy4811.jpg


One of the due dates was yesterday, but I don't believe she agrees!


----------



## helmstead (Apr 8, 2011)

You're gonna get a whole herd out of her!!


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (Apr 8, 2011)

No!!!!!!! Kate, that would be scary! She got this big last year with a single normal sized doeling. As a FF, she had triplets, though! The buck's owner would like it, she's had other breedings this season  "concerned" that they weren't taking (sire is 10 this year). But, as I understand, if you skip a few seasons, are the does less likely to conceive (which those two does did)?

I would be happy with two pretty doe babies! But, I'm prepared for a herd...I guess? 

How bout that udder, eh?


----------



## helmstead (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah, when you skip seasons they get harder and harder to settle...

If she has one in there, she's as naughty as my Aspen doe, who gets just as fat with triplets as she does with singles...:/


----------



## RainySunday (Apr 8, 2011)

She looks a lot like my Ali (coloring and such), except Ali isn't that big right now, she's not pregnant.  She is a bit hefty though!

Hope the babies come soon!


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (Apr 8, 2011)

Do you have a photo of Ali? I'm trying to learn all of the colors. The AGS site said this is "gold white"? My other doe is the same and her papers just say "white". Are they not very particular about markings on goat's papers, I wonder? I know with my horses, they want shots of EVERY angle for registration and coggins need accurate markings...so much to learn!


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (Apr 10, 2011)

Progress? Forgive the bad shave, she doesn't want me back there!

http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l538/Oakmarsh/Accuracy4911.jpg


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 10, 2011)

She must be in cahoots with our little doe...bet she does try to keep them in there forever too! Ours is working on it...maybe our doe told your doe how to cross her legs jjjuussstttt right....and keep them babies on lock down!  Waiting is the pits!


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (Apr 11, 2011)

I need to cut the goatie cell reception- no cahoots on leg crossing!

I'm afraid to even type it, but I felt no ligs this morning. Her udder has grown again...getting closer!


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (Apr 12, 2011)

Still waiting...that must be SOME kinda party going on in there!

http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l538/Oakmarsh/Accuracy4l1211.jpg

Is this "normal", to be this big AND keep eating (and pooping about every 5 minutes)...


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 12, 2011)

oakmarsh nigerians said:
			
		

> Still waiting...that must be SOME kinda party going on in there!
> 
> http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l538/Oakmarsh/Accuracy4l1211.jpg
> 
> Is this "normal", to be this big AND keep eating (and pooping about every 5 minutes)...


I have seen goats that were twice her girth on here... so yes, it seems normal.


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks! I think today just might be Kid Day! Her udder is shiny, she appears to be having mild contractions, and the biggie for her....drumroll please...she didn't growl at the other doe over grain, she left some! 

Think pink!


----------



## helmstead (Apr 13, 2011)

oakmarsh nigerians said:
			
		

> Thanks! I think today just might be Kid Day! Her udder is shiny, she appears to be having mild contractions, and the biggie for her....drumroll please...she didn't growl at the other doe over grain, she left some!
> 
> Think pink!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 13, 2011)

oakmarsh nigerians said:
			
		

> Thanks! I think today just might be Kid Day! Her udder is shiny, she appears to be having mild contractions, and the biggie for her....drumroll please...she didn't growl at the other doe over grain, she left some!
> 
> Think pink!


  *THINKING PINK FOR YOU!!!*


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 13, 2011)

NOt showing off, just saying they do get big. 











And,


----------



## savingdogs (Apr 13, 2011)

I'd say Holy cow but perhaps Holy Goat is more appropo.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 13, 2011)

She already kidded, and I don't want to steal "Oakmarsh's  moment.  I can't wait to see her new kids.  I know how exciting it is.


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (Apr 15, 2011)

20kids:

Tell me what she had! It seems Accuracy has decided she likes all of the attention and intends to just stay pregnant! Those ligaments came back again, so we're still waiting! : 

I think I'll go tell her I've decided I deserve a cruise, and I'll be back next week. I can go hide, and maybe THEN she would kid!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 15, 2011)

oakmarsh nigerians said:
			
		

> 20kids:
> 
> Tell me what she had! It seems Accuracy has decided she likes all of the attention and intends to just stay pregnant! Those ligaments came back again, so we're still waiting! :
> 
> I think I'll go tell her I've decided I deserve a cruise, and I'll be back next week. I can go hide, and maybe THEN she would kid!


she had triplet does. In the first picture in the doorway she still had a month to go, but never really got a whole lot bigger, since everything started to settle, she actually started to look a little smaller when standing up, but when she laid down, holly cow.


----------



## goatsintheopen (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh WOW!!! Look at the size of her in that Picture!!!  

I bet those babies are SUUUPPPER CUTE!!!!  and I bet she is glad they are on the outside now! haha!


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (Apr 15, 2011)

Adorable! And all pink, what a nice outcome! Did you keep all of the doelings?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 17, 2011)

oakmarsh nigerians said:
			
		

> Adorable! And all pink, what a nice outcome! Did you keep all of the doelings?


All the doelings are for sale.  I am thinking pink for you, and triplets if that is what you want.    

We raise meat goats, and although nibbles is a great mom and quit a character, and fun to have on the farm, she produces very dairy looking kids, So we have actually just kept her around more as a pet, and haven't been keeping any of the kids,  she is 8 years old.  I have someone coming out today to look at pet potential doelings and I am hoping they are interested in a couple of hers.


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (Apr 23, 2011)

Okay, it looks like the second breed date was it, so Day 150 is now May 3rd. I hope she agrees!

She says, "Hi!"
http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l538/Oakmarsh/AccHi42311.jpg
 Not much change?
http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l538/Oakmarsh/Accback42311.jpg

Still nimble enough to scratch her nose!
http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l538/Oakmarsh/Acc42311.jpg


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (Apr 28, 2011)

Day 145, tornado warning, high winds..guess who looks "ready"?


----------



## St0rmyM00n (Apr 28, 2011)

oakmarsh nigerians said:
			
		

> Day 145, tornado warning, high winds..guess who looks "ready"?
> 
> http://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l538/Oakmarsh/Acc42811due.jpg
> 
> ...


Yall be safe, My family just went through this in Birmingham yesterday I was frantic trying to contact them and couldn't get through all power was down and phones. Malina was acting like she was ready and I was going out of my mind with worry for my family.

Everyone is safe though made it out ok, a few family members lost their entire homes. 

Your girl looks good she looks very ready! 

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 28, 2011)

she is looking very ready.


----------



## elevan (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (Apr 28, 2011)

I've learned one thing already that I won't soon forget. Pen breeding is NOT something I'm comfortable with. She just about tackled me for her grain tonight, so we're still hanging on every potential sign. Thank God for monitors!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 28, 2011)

oakmarsh nigerians said:
			
		

> I've learned one thing already that I won't soon forget. Pen breeding is NOT something I'm comfortable with.


I agree, no pen breeding for us either.  I pen bred a couple this past season and the waiting was torture.  At least with hand breeding you have an "earliest possible" date to start sweating and can relax until then!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 28, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> oakmarsh nigerians said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is pen vs hand breeding..??


----------



## RainySunday (Apr 28, 2011)

Pen breeding is leaving the doe(s) in with the buck for an extended amount of time, resulting in (a) knowing the buck was with her when she was in heat and (b)not having an exact due date.

Hand breeding is taking the doe on a "date" with the buck when you think she is in heat, resulting in (a) maybe missing when she is actually in heat and (b) knowing if/when breeding took place so you have an accurate due date


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 28, 2011)

GOTCHYA!   Thanks!


----------



## fanov8 (Apr 28, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> n.smithurmond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, I was thinking that maybe hand breeding was artificial insemination


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (May 3, 2011)

In the Doe Code, does it count if you get your hair cut short, rather than pull it all out before they will kid? 

Day 150 for the second time (2nd viewed mating)...hoping she doesn't go to the very last day of the pen breeding..that would be May 17th as Day 150!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 3, 2011)

oakmarsh nigerians said:
			
		

> In the Doe Code, does it count if you get your hair cut short, rather than pull it all out before they will kid?
> 
> Day 150 for the second time (2nd viewed mating)...hoping she doesn't go to the very last day of the pen breeding..that would be May 17th as Day 150!


You think that's bad? My little Cali is on day 155-159.. depending on if she settled same day of or upto 3 days after breeding. You don't get truly nerve wracked or insane until you hit 155 days!    I'm now thinking she is deliberately holding off until Mothers' Day... just so she can be even more special


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (May 3, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> I'm now thinking she is deliberately holding off until Mothers' Day... just so she can be even more special


Tell her I said I know she's ALREADY special, so it's okay to have those babies! 


Our "first" Day 150 was April 7th, so it sure feels like Day 180 to me!


----------



## elevan (May 3, 2011)

oakmarsh nigerians said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Livinwright Farm is on their 3rd day 150...that's a hair puller!

I went through a 2nd day 150 with my Daisy.  I agree no more pen breeding situations!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 3, 2011)

From now on, breeding on our farm will be planned months in advance with no more line or inbreeding!
And yes, this was the 3rd & final day 150... and tomorrow actually marks day 157-160(depending on when Cali settled). Vet told me today, that she could go 164 days, where she is so young.  I've put in for my room at the assylum in case Cali doesn't kid by Sunday night. 
This will be me---->


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (May 4, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> From now on, breeding on our farm will be planned months in advance with no more line or inbreeding!
> And yes, this was the 3rd & final day 150... and tomorrow actually marks day 157-160(depending on when Cali settled). Vet told me today, that she could go 164 days, where she is so young.  I've put in for my room at the assylum in case Cali doesn't kid by Sunday night.
> This will be me----> [url]http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-whacky110.gif[/url]


I'm sorry Livingwright, hopefully she'll do it SOON!


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (May 5, 2011)

I think we may have some progress on our 2nd Day 152. She has hollowed out hips today and a lower tummy! Although DH had the typical circling for grain, she ate very slowly and left half of it (a first)!

I may be able to see my first ever new kids today after 55 years of ...experience (gray hairs)!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 5, 2011)

oakmarsh nigerians said:
			
		

> I think we may have some progress on our 2nd Day 152. She has hollowed out hips today and a lower tummy! Although DH had the typical circling for grain, she ate very slowly and left half of it (a first)!
> 
> I may be able to see my first ever new kids today after 55 years of ...experience (gray hairs)!


----------



## Roll farms (May 5, 2011)




----------



## helmstead (May 5, 2011)




----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 5, 2011)

oakmarsh nigerians said:
			
		

> I think we may have some progress on our 2nd Day 152. She has hollowed out hips today and a lower tummy! Although DH had the typical circling for grain, she ate very slowly and left half of it (a first)!
> 
> I may be able to see my first ever new kids today after 55 years of ...experience (gray hairs)!



  C'mon * doelings*


----------



## Zanzabeez (May 5, 2011)

Good luck!!! Come on doelings!  

Tracy


----------



## elevan (May 5, 2011)




----------



## St0rmyM00n (May 5, 2011)




----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 5, 2011)




----------



## PattySh (May 5, 2011)

best wishes for safe delivery!!


----------



## mossyStone (May 5, 2011)




----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 5, 2011)

anything yet?


----------



## rebelINny (May 5, 2011)

She's holding out! Good luck. Hopefully it will be soon. I had two does go 7 days past their due dates this year.


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (May 6, 2011)

No, all the signs are there. She really wants to be quiet and wouldn't you know! Yesterday the tornado clean up crew came by to clear the powerlines. I live in the middle of Nowhere with only 4 other farms on a DIRT road. But, the contractions stopped about the time the 40 foot boom truck with the circular saw and the commercial chipper started for the day!

She was doing the rocking yesterday, she's really open and flabby in the pooch and sunken in at the hips, tailhead is raised...but I felt the underneath kid kicking this morning when she gobbled her grain again...Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (May 6, 2011)

I'm in love! Accuracy is a wonderful Mom, everyone is fine, so will post photos in a bit...

DOELING, BUCKLING, DOELING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## helmstead (May 6, 2011)




----------



## mossyStone (May 6, 2011)




----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 6, 2011)

That's what I'M talking about!  Big congrats, can't wait for pics!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 6, 2011)

Congrats!!!  I am liking the odds of doelings for this month!!


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (May 6, 2011)

First photo of the trips. DH just weighed them (nearly 13 pounds of Nigi babies?, can that be right?), and Accuracy did so great. No screaming like the videos, just Momma talk and push one out, push another out, wait to clean those two, and push the 3rd one out.






The family!




Goat Sissies!






Dark photo of a nearly 5 pound buckling. Tan/gold? banded?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful little family!  13 lbs between 3 kids sounds right.  Congrats!!!


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (May 6, 2011)

Thanks! Are the two light ones considered gold? The last doeling was just my favorite color, but I'm not sure if there is a name for it. She's chocolate brown with a black stripe down her back, black points on her legs and a bit of white here and there (like on the top of her head). Help me identify?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 6, 2011)

Gold with extensive white, gold with white, and I *think* that's going to be a brown chamoisee (with white topknot)... at first she almost looked red, but I don't think she is.  It'll be easier to tell when she's completely dry.  You got lucky that one's a doe though, for sure!  She's a looker.


----------



## elevan (May 6, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS!

That's one great looking little family!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 6, 2011)

they are beautiful!!!  I can't wait to join the new baby pic club on here!!!!  My Cali really NEEDS to hurry up and get them out already!!


----------



## Roll farms (May 7, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (May 7, 2011)

B3- Doeling Is she red or brown? She's cute in any case!






B1-Doeling





B2-Buckling. They've started testing the jumping skills this morning, too funny!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 7, 2011)

I will defer to Kate on this one...  Is she moonspotted or it just the light?  She is beautiful!

Looks like Mama needs to be milked down a bit!  She must really be cranking it out to be overfull with three kids on the ground.   Looks like you'll have some colostrum for the freezer!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 7, 2011)

Congrats, I cal see how much mamma adores thos babies in that first picture.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 7, 2011)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Looks like Mama needs to be milked down a bit!  She must really be cranking it out to be overfull with three kids on the ground.   Looks like you'll have some colostrum for the freezer!


 Oh My WORD!!!  I didn't even notice until you said something at how HUGE that girl's udder is!!! ENVIOUS!!!


----------



## chandasue (May 7, 2011)

They're so pretty! Wowza on mama's udder too! _((jealous))_


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (May 7, 2011)

I wondered how you know if they're getting enough, or if she is a good producer. They're alternating nursing (which I assume they're getting something because they sometimes choke a bit), napping, and bouncing. They seem to prefer the other side, too. I will put her on the stand, but I think I'll have to tie her back leg. She's not too happy with me trying to actually milk her today. It's okay if I assist the kids, though. She's had this huge udder for some time, and although the kids aren't really huge, they need to lie down to nurse. I've seen them all pee, and poop. I also had dosed them with goat colostrum after birth, and Mom too. Not sure why she liked it, but it did smell good.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 7, 2011)

oakmarsh nigerians said:
			
		

> I wondered how you know if they're getting enough, or if she is a good producer. They're alternating nursing (which I assume they're getting something because they sometimes choke a bit), napping, and bouncing. They seem to prefer the other side, too. I will put her on the stand, but I think I'll have to tie her back leg. She's not too happy with me trying to actually milk her today. It's okay if I assist the kids, though. She's had this huge udder for some time, and although the kids aren't really huge, they need to lie down to nurse. I've seen them all pee, and poop. I also had dosed them with goat colostrum after birth, and Mom too. Not sure why she liked it, but it did smell good.


If I'm milking out colostrum I just kneel down in the kidding stall and work around the babies.  The does don't seem to realize it's not the kids doing it!  If they're bouncing and energetic they're most likely getting enough.


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (May 7, 2011)

I relieved the pressure a bit for her today, and the kids are starting to eat a bit more now that they're a day old. It must be super duper strength jungle juice. I have a small breed plastic dog crate without the door in there for a "kid cave". Can they hurt themselves trying to jump on top of it? Mom and I are much softer landings, and we've been Tigger pounced, too. We even know how to hop backwards now, ever so good for fooling any would be predators. 

They won't be happy with me later this week when they get disbudded, so I'd better get on the good side now.

Is brown or red dominant? Brat (the kid's Sire) is black, but Accuracy's Sire is Fire Flame. I think he must be responsible for B3's color? And yes, we're positive Brat was the Sire..She may be moonspotted, he throws those. It's an odd color..mahogany with shades of dark chocolate and the stripe.

Livingwright: I think Cali will do fine. It's scary to watch the videos of screaming does and read the sad and in some cases ...horror stories, but those aren't the norm. This doe only started her mama talk and it became more insistent. She laid down after about 10 minutes and pushed one out. By the time I had the airway clear and she started licking her dry, #2 came sliding out. She had about a 5 minute break for us to get the first two dried a bit and dunked with iodine and #3 came sliding out after I uncrossed her legs. The afterbirth was expelled within 2 hours. Think positive AND PINK, I am for you!


----------



## elevan (May 7, 2011)

I wouldn't worry too much about them jumping on the crate and jumping off.  When Maggie was born in October she started out jumping onto Lilly (her mama), then the "kid house" and eventually moved onto jumping on and off the llama (while he was standing).  Now she can easily jump a four foot wall.  Has gotten herself in trouble with the buck and had to be luted and generally gets herself into any kind of trouble she can find.  She's constantly judging the distance to our heads and tries to jump on us at every opportunity - unfortunately she's gotten kinda heavy now


----------



## hlf1996 (May 7, 2011)

She is huge! (sorry I said that a little too late)


----------



## PattySh (May 7, 2011)

The babies are beautiful. My daughter just bought a small herd of Nigerians today. 3 does, 1 buck, 2 newborn doelings and an older buckling. One doe is due very soon.


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (May 8, 2011)

Thanks All!

Elevan: I was worried about knocking their tummies now, but later their heads! Although, the umbilical cords are all but gone already (dried).  I have a nice stump in the outside pen, and can see that it will be the next thing to try to conquer.

The babies are more accurate now with nursing, and taking more. She's always going to be big, though. I really need to do a milk test on her, she comes from very good lines. I think I'll have enough for people consumption, that's for sure. I've read not to take any for the first two weeks, but I think I'll just let her care for them for a bit longer (unless she still produces too much to be comfortable). How long does it take for her shape to even out? She has a good sized hollow and a baby belly understandably. I'm offering her more alfalfa and she's eating everything well. I just don't want her to produce a ton of milk and look half starved. A bit worrisome right now, but I think with time she should regain her girlish figure!?

Congrats to your daughter Patty. They are a nice breed to handle, I think! These babies are very friendly, and I'll probably show them if things work out well with our schedules.

 I'll probably sell the white doeling, and the buckling may be spoken for as a herdsire. But, for now we'll enjoy them all.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (May 8, 2011)

It depends on how old she is as to whether or not she regains her girlish figure completely.  Younger does tend to go back to normal, while older does end up with "saddlebags" they carry even when they're open.  The good news is there is NOTHING wrong with a big ole barrel on a dairy gal.


----------



## Chirpy (May 8, 2011)

Too cute... 

I love watching kids 'learn' how to jump!  It's so hilarious when they think they are leaping into the air but their feet don't leave the ground.


----------



## RainySunday (May 9, 2011)

oakmarsh nigerians said:
			
		

> Do you have a photo of Ali? I'm trying to learn all of the colors. The AGS site said this is "gold white"? My other doe is the same and her papers just say "white". Are they not very particular about markings on goat's papers, I wonder? I know with my horses, they want shots of EVERY angle for registration and coggins need accurate markings...so much to learn!


Well this is late in coming, but here is a picture of Ali:


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (May 11, 2011)

Wow! She does look like Ali..pretty color!

Since this is my first kidding, I'm doing the names a bit weird. This may be some of the sire's last kids, and Accuracy's name is from a musical theme so the big buckling is being named after an appropriate musical genre. Sire is: MCH FL Caesars Villa Brat in the Barn. The big buckling will be Oakmarsh Highland Barndance (Barney). Barndances originated in the Highlands and I'm a Scot! No more justification needed.. 

The other two are named by the breeder and my Mom, but fit more with the herdname. So, the other white with gold who BTW is actually another buckling (silly newbie in a hurry mistake) is...Oakmarsh  B Aspen in Autumn (another Aspen). They're gold and white!

Lastly, little miss Priss is going a bit with Mama's name of Accuracy. A synonym of accuracy is "true" which is also a designation of Mahogany. So, she is Oakmarsh B True Mahogany (Maggie). The B's are for Brat, but also this will help me remember what year they were born!

P.S. The daddy of Accuracy is MCH Kids Corral Fire Flame. Kate can give him a high 5 from us!


----------



## RainySunday (May 11, 2011)

Those are very neat names!  I like them!  With our first doe to kid (next month), her name is Peekaboo, so we will be using other "kid games" type names for them.  The two we have picked out so far are Hopscotch and Tag Your It.  Now, hopefully she has at least 2!


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (May 11, 2011)

Excellent! It's fun to wait and think of good names, while you're pulling your hair out?


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 11, 2011)

Cute names!


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (May 11, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> I wouldn't worry too much about them jumping on the crate and jumping off.  When Maggie was born in October she started out jumping onto Lilly (her mama), then the "kid house" and eventually moved onto jumping on and off the llama (while he was standing).  Now she can easily jump a four foot wall.  Has gotten herself in trouble with the buck and had to be luted and generally gets herself into any kind of trouble she can find.  She's constantly judging the distance to our heads and tries to jump on us at every opportunity - unfortunately she's gotten kinda heavy now


On your head? That's these 3 today! I'm afraid one is going to launch into the hayrack or the hanging water bucket. My head IS a target, luckily I'm tall!

Wow, they're fast, too. Boogity, boogity around the yard. Had no idea they could be so speedy at 5 days old!

Speaking of which, what is the "normal" newborn schedule? I've put all of the goats out in a picket fenced yard while I was there for a bit at a time. Momma then comes out to browse while they sleep in the stall during the hottest part of the day. She listens for them, though!

They're also trying to taste everything..grain from inside the feed pan, hay, dirt? me!

Oh, and anyone needing a glass of wine with company..I'm going to pick a bottle up for Disbudding Sunday! Come hold my hand, while I


----------



## elevan (May 11, 2011)

oakmarsh nigerians said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, my head...DH's head...

You don't wanna bend down or sit down when she's around or you become the perfect height...she's sneak up behind you and up she goes!  She weighs 25# now so it does not feel good    The little brat has turned into such a troublemaker


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (May 17, 2011)

Update on triplets! They were weighed this weekend, and everyone has gained 2+ pounds! It's the milk!!! Disbudding was NOT my idea of a good time (theirs either)!

I also discovered in my noobness that B-1 is a buckling on Day 3!
Sadly I cannot keep the boys unless I wether them. My other doe is their cousin! I would like to find a good home for a buckling (B-2) as a herdsire, if possible. If I haven't sold them by 8 weeks, they both will be wethered and stay with us.

The sire is MCH Caesars Villa FL Brat in the Barn *S. This is Brat's last breeding season, so his last sons. You usually see Brat show up as a grandsire these days. Brat's dam was ARMCH Caesars Villa Bridget *D E (Stetson daughter), sire Caesars Villa PL Golden Flame *S.






My doe is Kids Corral FF Accuracy ( RGCx1, and 2nd or 3rd in her large class at last year's NC State Fair in Raleigh). Her rear attachment isn't perfect, or she would've probably won against some stiff competition. The slight problem hopefully will be corrected with Brat. 




 Her dam Metronome was the 2005 AGS Nat'l show GC Jr. doe and her granddame was the 2005 breed winner of the one day milk test (Swanson's Doemain Emma). Accuracy's sire is MCH Kids Corral Fire Flame *S. 

The bucklings are gold and white with brown eyes, are being handled daily and VERY friendly. They were disbudded today and will be tattoed as well as be current on all vaccines. They are both from clean herds. Other herdnames in the pedigree are Rosasharn, Twin Creeks, Flat Rocks, Goodwood, Gaymor, etc.

I will get photos of Accuracy's udder when they are old enough to allow it to fill. I will get better photos of the boys, too. They will be registered AGS and ADGA.
















All of the kids are getting darker, so I'm assuming this boy will end up the color showing on his back legs.
Let me know if you know anyone who would be interested.  We are located off of I-95 at the I-40 intersection between Fayetteville and Raleigh, NC. Thanks!

Kimberly


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (May 17, 2011)

Some udder photos I do have:

Emma's udder:




Lacey's udder:





One of Brat's daughters:


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (May 24, 2011)

These are of Accuracy's udder at 2 weeks with an 8 hour fill, 3rd freshening (today):











The bucklings will be ready July 4th weekend.


----------

